# Grinding with water



## Brain M (Jul 4, 2016)

I know it's not a new idea, but I decided to steal my little cool mist unit off my mill and through it on my 2x72 grinder. It worked really well. I was abel to grind out a bunch of blanks without needing to hit the water bucket every 15 seconds and seems to have made my belt last longer. I'm wonding how well this would work when rough sanding wooden scales? It seems like it would really keep the wood dust down. Has anybody else used a water while sanding wooden, stabilized or aluminlite scales before?


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 4, 2016)

I wet sand acrylics regularly so I wouldn't see an issue with alumilite. Wet sanding wood would tend to raise the grain and you'd have to make sure it's darn good and dry afterwards before applying any finish to it....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 4, 2016)

Just kidding .....

But seriously....wet sanding raw wood would certainly raise the grain not to mention you'll need to let it dry out completely or it wreak havoc on the finish you put on it.
Wet sanding stabilized blanks is acceptable, but I find I like doing it by hand so it doesn't slip out of my hands. It might be good for the roughing it into shape aspect.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 4, 2016)

Darn you Colin!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brain M (Jul 4, 2016)

Don't worry, I'm a professional!

Thanks guys. I'm sure I'll be able to wet sand the stabilized and acrylics no problem. I figured it wold be a hassle with regular wood, but I can deal with that with a vacuum. Thanks again!


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 4, 2016)

If the wood gets to wet it will swell up and when it dries it might shrink below the edge of the tang. After a period of time this can happen even if the wood hasn't been wet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 4, 2016)

I was thinking along the same lines with Robert for putting water on the wood or liners if you are using fiberboard. 

As for grinding the blade, preheat treat I use a push stick and gloves so heat is not an issue. Post heat treat, that might be helpful. I am very careful though and do one pull and dip.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

